# Central Maine Group Looking for Additional Players



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Apr 1, 2011)

Our group is looking to add 1 or 2 new players for a new Castles & Crusades campaign starting soon.   

We play in either Winslow or Clinton and get together on the first and third Saturday of each month from 1PM-9PM.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Nov 25, 2011)

*bump*


----------

